# 13 weeks to get newbie on stage



## Avena

First of all, hey guys! Thank you all for posting YOUR journals - been lurking in the shadows chekin' them out. 

That was all good for motivation during the weeks in the gym when I couldn't see myself getting anywhere further (at least i had a proof from journals that unthinkable is doable). Now, when I have set eyes for competing, I decided to start my own progress journal trough 13 week prep for show in November. Would like to do Bodyfitness in Stars of Tomorrow.. Well, shall see how it goes because I'm a right newbie in all of this so the space is open for errors.

I have been weight- training since February this year with few on-offs thrown in. Diet has been healthy for most of the time - just a lot of clean foods. I will write more about my prep training/diet later on. For now here are some pics to see where Im starting at, will post new ones every 10 days or so. All comments, critique, advice along the way welcome! :thumb:

Here we go...


----------



## Avena

So, here is a quick run -down on what I've been doing in the gym and kitchen for the past half a year.

When I started to take my weights more seriously, I begun quite light for about 15-20 reps - partially because I was afraid of lifting heavy  , partially because I just took time for body to get used to the new regime. I trained 5-6 times a week and each body-part got trained twice. Just tried to learn everything I could about bbing and worked on getting my form for exercises right.

For the past few months I've been using ascending pyramids as my training technique going for reps 14,12,8,4

Works very well! I gained 1.5 st of mass in 2 months of doing these! Maybe some fat too...  :innocent:

Now is the time to lose that flab and see if any of the gains were in muscle!

My training split is as follows:

Mon: full body circuits or Body Pump

Tue: Off

Wed: Quads, shoulders

Thu: Chest, triceps

Fri: Back, biceps

Sat: Shoulders,calves

Sun: Hamstrings, glutes

As for cardio I didn't do much before. As of last week I've introduced 15mins ss cardio post workout and 45mins ss cardio 2 times a week first thing in the morning.

At least I still have where to go from this and will manipulate cardio according to progress.

I am doing shoulders twice a week -two smaller workouts. Thats bcause recently I've developed painful knot under my right shoulderblade. Sometimes it feels like lower in the lat. It hurts mainly while shoulder-pressing so I am trying to go lighter and divided shoulder workouts in two days.It worries me, because i want to be able to train my shoulders as normal... :crying: Anybody knows what it could be? :confused1:


----------



## alexanderthegr8

Avena said:


> Thats bcause recently I've developed painful knot under my right shoulderblade. Sometimes it feels like lower in the lat. It hurts mainly while shoulder-pressing so I am trying to go lighter and divided shoulder workouts in two days.It worries me, because i want to be able to train my shoulders as normal... :crying: Anybody knows what it could be? :confused1:


Making an assumption that it doesnt hurt on palpation but only during the exercise/movement, and that its a pretty sharp pain that limits movement?

Sounds like it could be a strain on one of the tendons or ligaments that attaches your traps/rhomboids to your vertebrae. Commonly myself and my clients have had these in numerous positions just laterally of the spine, sometimes up toward upper traps sometimes lower. I have had them heal in a few days by being cautious, a client has had them last 3-4 weeks by not being so cautious. Be very careful with head alignment when doing o'head presses/chins/upright rows. Looking up or down excessively can cause strain here...

Avoid going moderate to heavy on exercises where you feel discomfort here - just keep moving

Just a distant, semi-educated guess though


----------



## Irish Beast

You've only been weight training since February! You look great

Very well developed already. Best of luck with this


----------



## infernal0988

Damn thats going into my top ten list for sure


----------



## JS95

very good development, this will be a good journal., best of luck to you!


----------



## shane89

looking excellent great thighs!! good luck x


----------



## Avena

alexanderthegr8 said:


> Making an assumption that it doesnt hurt on palpation but only during the exercise/movement, and that its a pretty sharp pain that limits movement?
> 
> Sounds like it could be a strain on one of the tendons or ligaments that attaches your traps/rhomboids to your vertebrae. Commonly myself and my clients have had these in numerous positions just laterally of the spine, sometimes up toward upper traps sometimes lower. I have had them heal in a few days by being cautious, a client has had them last 3-4 weeks by not being so cautious. Be very careful with head alignment when doing o'head presses/chins/upright rows. Looking up or down excessively can cause strain here...
> 
> Avoid going moderate to heavy on exercises where you feel discomfort here - just keep moving
> 
> Just a distant, semi-educated guess though


Yepp, that does sound like me! Sometimes hurts near the ribs.. Well, I'll just try to be careful during these weeks as not to aggrevate the problem and hopefully a good rest after prep will heal it up! thanks!


----------



## Avena

stedebs24 said:


> WOW, your thighs are bigger than mine :thumb:
> 
> Looking great.


Ta! I have a twin brother - his thighs are smaller Bet he's humiliated :lol:


----------



## OJay

Great shape and progress especially considering the amount of time you have been training. Will be good tofollow your journal


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Finally! Something awesome and different to follow. Subbed for this, best of luck. You have some serious Quad development!

Looking great.


----------



## Avena

This is where I'm starting with my diet:

Upon waking meal 1: 1.5 scoops whey

Breakfast meal 2: 80g oatmeal, 70g strawberries, 200g natural no fat yogurth

Snack meal 3: 2 low-fat cheese sticks

Lunch meal 4: 150g tuna/chicken breast, 150g cooked brown rice, leafy veg

Post wo meal 5: 1.5 scoops whey, 8 almonds

Dinner meal 6: 200g chicken breast/lean mince/fish, broccoli, cauliflower

Snack(tend to miss it) 7: 2 low-fat cheese sticks

Approx 1700kcal,

ratios: carbs 30%, fats 30%, protein 40%

As well as that I take multi-vits, fish oil, glucosamine, calcium, amino-acids and coffee before morning cardio and recently started creatine before workouts.

This is week one and sure I have where to go from here if next week diet needs to be tightened up.

Current stats: Height: 5.3", weight: 131 lbs

Would want to lose 18-20lbs. Geez, that sounds a lot! Will be tough work....


----------



## Avena

Done with my morning run today. Coffee in the system, easy pace, 50 mins and bi**h hill! Bi**h hill basically is a steep hill (with a blind summit warning) some 30mins in to the run. If one day I'm capable of running up there without passing out, then I know I made it in life! Yepp, I'm moaning! Thou I need to say it does make the rest of the run feel like walk in the park. And I do love great outdoors for my cardio! This is a beautiful place in the world and gives rush of endorphins. 

But one of the greatest benefits of going out for a jogg is the lack of escape route - once I've ran far enough from my dear sofa there's no way back...apart from long, slow walk if feeling extra lazy that day. If I'm that far, I might as well run back. And so I always do!

Stepped on scales this morning just check if things are going as planned: 129.6 lbs PB that far! 

And hey, it's twice as good because I don't really feel like on diet yet! Lets hope the progress keeps coming..


----------



## Avena

Found some picture taken at the start of my training. Just to have some comparison. I was doing a couple of light days in the gym at that time, maybe some runs..

first pic is recently August 2011; second pic is february 2011

.

Now at least you know I DO have a matching bikini bottoms lol!


----------



## OJay

that is crazy the difference, what have you been doing diet wise to help achieve that alongside the hardwork in the gym?


----------



## Magic Torch

Did you do another sport before training in Feb?


----------



## Avena

Magic Torch said:


> Did you do another sport before training in Feb?


In my early teens I did Taekwondo for at least couple of years and I need to say it probably did set some good basis, because I was soooo strong! And conditioned. Its like 80 press-ups and 30 pull-ups was easy! But thats different type of training. Because now I can not pull my **** to the chin-up bar more than 4 times!


----------



## Avena

OJay said:


> that is crazy the difference, what have you been doing diet wise to help achieve that alongside the hardwork in the gym?


Lots of clean foods and couple of tubs of Ben&Jerrys on bad days. 

I've been watching my diet all this time - BIG bowl of porridge with scoop of shake and seeds mixed in for breakfast, lots of nuts and bananas for snacks, chicken -salad sandwiches for lunch,BIG portion of protein and veg for dinner. Protein bar for dessert.

My boyfriend has been doing this with me and I can tell it works for him too! Hes lost some weight, gained muscle and his workmates are sure he's on gear... So nothing new, all good, ol' basics! :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Great progress since Feb, very keen to see how this goes. Good luck!


----------



## Magic Torch

I was gonna go with cycling or someting due to leg development!


----------



## Avena

Magic Torch said:


> I was gonna go with cycling or someting due to leg development!


Well, I do some cycling in a week, time to time am cycling to the gym and back so bike is somewhat involved!  Today quads and shoulders in the gym (cycling there), will post later what the workout was like.


----------



## Avena

Something I now know from my own experience and would like to share with other girlies:

being on The Pill and having fittest bod you can achieve do not go together!

I was on The Pill for 9 years since age of 15 so I don't think I ever experienced my own, natural hormonal balance. I did try to have some breaks from taking it, but would break out in spots, feel lousy so went back on asap. Time to time I would read info about side-effects of The Pill and I noticed one: *pill does not cause weight gain, but can increase appetite.*

Didn't think much of it - I've always been eating like a horse and just resorted to being tougher on diet if necessary. As a result I've been on/off dieting for all those 9 years. Healthy eating was pure hell- I just craved sugar and carbs sooooo much! Diet nearly always ended with a pack of chocolate Digestives and lemon cake, and...

Then, in April this year I came off The Pill, just wanted to be 'clean' of synthetic hormones in my body. After 1 month off, my appetite diminished and never been back to it's previous heigths! For the first time I lived for weeks without sweets without making conscious decision to do so! Cravings are gone and it's became easier to shift weight. Bet my training can do without additional estrogen too.

Just my experience because I know women always want to know the effect of The Pill on weight issues!


----------



## Avena

Update from gym: Quads and shoulders today.

Cycled to the gym approx. 15mins. That's my warm up then.

Quads:

*Barbell squats* - 40kg + bar x 15; 50kg x 15; 60kg x12; 70kg x 8

*Front squats on Smith machine* - 30kg x15; 35kg x 15; 40kg x 10, 40kg x 8

*Leg extension* - 30kg x 15; 35kg x 15; 40kg x 10; 45 kg x 8 (double drop set till failure)

Shoulders:

*
Partial heavy lateral raises* - 12.5kg x 15; 12.5kg x15; 14kg x 10; 14kg x 10

*Lateral raises* - 8kg x 10; 8kg x 10; 8kg x 10

*Cable face pulls* - 12kg x 14; 12kg x 14; 15kg x 10; 17kg x 10

Cycle back home against the wind, which took the last out of my legs!

Could go few kg heavier on squats, but am doing it without belt, today without spotter as well so seemed too risky...

As I wrote b4, I have some kind of minor injury around the place where shoulder blade retracts and ascends, and it disables me from doing shoulder presses. So I need to be creative with my shoulder workouts to still get them grow. Those heavy lateral raises are as follows: take dumbells heavier than you can do lateral raises with and do the movement of only about third of your normal range (below parallel). Should cap on middle delts nicely. We'll see...

Face pulls are for rear delts.

Did no front delts today as it's chest tmrw and don't want to pre-exhaust them. Will catch up with those on next shoulder workout!


----------



## Tassotti

Amazing progress !


----------



## Avena

BigBennyM said:


> Great progress since Feb, very keen to see how this goes. Good luck!





Tassotti said:


> Amazing progress !


Cheers for all positive comments! At least I know I'm getting somewhere with my plan!


----------



## SteamRod

30 pull ups? go you..

good luck


----------



## Avena

SteamRod said:


> 30 pull ups? go you..
> 
> good luck


When one weighs 5 stone at age of 12, it's very doable. Real torture those training days were! Couldn't do splits? Don't admit to it! ... there your trainer gets out his 'lovely' two benches with straps and on wheels. One foot strapped... other strapped...and apart they go! I remember my brother cried... I didn't. Just because he cried! So it gave me advantage in our verbal abuse fights! :devil2: ahhh...memories :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Avena said:


> ... there your trainer gets out his 'lovely' two benches with straps and on wheels. One foot strapped... other strapped...and apart they go! QUOTE]
> 
> Wow what sort of club was that..proper torture mg:
> 
> On a serious note though just seen this journal and your looking great well done..big transformation in a short time.
> 
> Great base to go from...lots of very knowledgeable ladies on here such as Zara who im sure are able to give you great advice..
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## Avena




----------



## Rotsocks

Great progress since you started training Avena.

Legs are going to look amazing once all the cuts come through.

All the best with the prep.


----------



## Vinney

good luck  x


----------



## JANIKvonD

subd. brilliant progress keep it up :thumb:


----------



## bowen86

holy crap, great transformation!


----------



## Avena

bowen86 said:


> holy crap, great transformation!





JANIKvonD said:


> subd. brilliant progress keep it up :thumb:





Vinney said:


> good luck  x





Rotsocks said:


> Great progress since you started training Avena.
> 
> Legs are going to look amazing once all the cuts come through.
> 
> All the best with the prep.


It's just a beginning, will try my best to keep it up. You be ready to nudge me forward when the tough days will arrive!!

Another lbs down today. It's going fast. And I still have so many weapons to fire! Will be interesting to see how I'll end this week on Monday morning...


----------



## SK-XO

Just seen this now, but looking v good, very pleasing physique, good luck!

P.S. some set of legs on you!


----------



## Redbeard85

Wow!! Definatly looking great...I feel like a slacker looking at your journal!! lol


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Sexy legs!

Was that working up to 90kg squats for 8? You're squatting more than most geezers on this site.


----------



## Hardlabour2010

Where did you learn to pose???


----------



## Avena

Wardy21 said:


> Sexy legs!
> 
> Was that working up to 90kg squats for 8? You're squatting more than most geezers on this site.


70kg + bar, guess it gets around 90kg... Without spotter not bad for a little Munchkin like me! :lol:

I thought geezers dont squat.... :whistling: :innocent:


----------



## Avena

Hardlabour2010 said:


> Where did you learn to pose???


From the best in industry!!

On youtube....


----------



## Ste7n

liking the colours of the bikini, very patriotic :turned: also that's some change in 6 months...



Avena said:


> Found some picture taken at the start of my training. Just to have some comparison. I was doing a couple of light days in the gym at that time, maybe some runs..
> 
> first pic is recently August 2011; second pic is february 2011
> 
> .
> View attachment 61124
> View attachment 61125
> 
> 
> Now at least you know I DO have a matching bikini bottoms lol!


----------



## Beans

You look fantastic.. I'm looking forward to seeing you progress. Your quad's are very impressive.


----------



## Avena

Chest and triceps in the gym today. Didn't risk to heavy bench on my own, so used other intensity techniques to make the most of my training day. My spotter works in police so is too busy these days chasing little rioting inbreds. :cursing:

Anyways, chest is one of my weakest parts and I think pecs in women are replaced by boobs. Period.


----------



## Avena

Found interesting read in the gym that was called "pre-written workout programmes for beginners and intermediates"

Ok, let's have a look what are we supposed to do in the gym to achieve results! :bounce:

To cut long story short: 22-24 reps of presses, curls, thrusts and squats on/with stability ball. 1 set for beginners. 2 sets for intermediates.

WTF is that?? Ohh...I guess it's designed as not to make me too bulky. God almighty, when was I more "bulky" in my before or now picture?! And obviously they are worried that guys as well might get too bulky because programme for males is the same. Oh dear....:no:


----------



## Redbeard85

...well thats alot of reps...bin that cr*p, lol!!


----------



## daniron

Subbed to this! good luck with your goals!

Dan


----------



## big silver back

Only just caught up with this journal, done amazing so far big congrats on that! You look like your carrying a good amount of muscle whilst keeping a nice fem shape it will be very interesting and exciting to see you in condition, deffo within your reach in the time scale :thumb:


----------



## smithy26

exellent progress good luck


----------



## Avena

dannyiron said:


> Subbed to this! good luck with your goals!
> 
> Dan





big silver back said:


> Only just caught up with this journal, done amazing so far big congrats on that! You look like your carrying a good amount of muscle whilst keeping a nice fem shape it will be very interesting and exciting to see you in condition, deffo within your reach in the time scale :thumb:





smithy26 said:


> exellent progress good luck


Hey, thanks for encouragement!  Especially important to me bcause there is nobody around who even cares to ask how my training is going...

Biscuit for my boyfriend thou for support!


----------



## Avena

Here's a question:

I'm currently having 3 plain crackers with my post wo shake just to give some carbs to my muscle. I think it's not the best option as apart from carbs there are some fats, salt and everything else tahat goes in bakery products.

I'm going over next weeks to reduce my morning carbs (berries, oats) and lunch carbs (rice) a little but want to make sure I keep my muscle anabolic during/post workout.

So I think of replacing those crackers with a workout drink of water, lemon juice (to maintain ph levels) and 20 - 25g of sugar. Is it ok? Or are there better low-kcal options of preserving muscle during work-outs? :confused1:


----------



## OJay

what shak eare you having after workout? is it just a protein shake?

basically want simple carbs after workout to kick start tat recovery right? i can't see any reason why cannot have lemon juice, what about getting dextrose to add to your shake?


----------



## dazc

bin the crackers, and have say 20 g of dextrose or maltodetrin in your PWO shake.

i would advise against the sugar during your workout, and i dont think the lemon juice is necessary either.

if you want to have something during your workout that 10g of bcaas in your water would be the best thing. can add some sugar free fruit squash for taste, or buy flavoured amminos


----------



## massmansteve

Great Shape! Good luck with the cutting, you definetly have a good BB shape, looking forward to seeing your contest pics  Its hard work but very rewarding once you get on stage! Did my fist comp this year and cant wait to get back on stage bigger and more ripped haha


----------



## Avena

OJay said:


> what shak eare you having after workout? is it just a protein shake?
> 
> basically want simple carbs after workout to kick start tat recovery right? i can't see any reason why cannot have lemon juice, what about getting dextrose to add to your shake?





dazc said:


> bin the crackers, and have say 20 g of dextrose or maltodetrin in your PWO shake.
> 
> i would advise against the sugar during your workout, and i dont think the lemon juice is necessary either.
> 
> if you want to have something during your workout that 10g of bcaas in your water would be the best thing. can add some sugar free fruit squash for taste, or buy flavoured amminos


My post-workout shake is very low on carbs which is not bad now that I am cutting. BUT I don't fare too well on diets that exclude carbs completely so I'm just trying to figure out how strategically best place those 100 - 150g of carbs that I will be having throughout the day.

I know that during/just after the workout is one of the best times to spike the insulin so would like to place some of my carbs there.

Does dextrose taste of anything? Hope it's not sweet or my shake will be ruined. lol!


----------



## OJay

It is a little sweet but wouldn't put it on the level of lemon juice


----------



## alexanderthegr8

Avena said:


> My post-workout shake is very low on carbs which is not bad now that I am cutting. BUT I don't fare too well on diets that exclude carbs completely so I'm just trying to figure out how strategically best place those 100 - 150g of carbs that I will be having throughout the day.
> 
> I know that during/just after the workout is one of the best times to spike the insulin so would like to place some of my carbs there.
> 
> Does dextrose taste of anything? Hope it's not sweet or my shake will be ruined. lol!


I'd DEFINITELY put around half your 100-150g carbs in the PW shake as either Maltodextrin (less sweet than dextrose) or Waxy Maize Starch. The other half can come in the meal following or later that day: ideally something quality, "wholefood" and low GI. I recommend sweet potato, basmati or wholegrain rice, though this depends on your preferences and digestive tolerances.


----------



## Avena

Let's call this a weekly review:

Diet and training have gone well this week. Been feeling v good mostly, maybe a bit emotional few times in the evening (life is so good, why don't I just cry about it... If I would have a birthday party to make I'd have nobody to invite.. let's cry about that too...) lol!

Diet has been spot on, no cravings, no need for cheat meals.

Training has gone according to plan, no missed gym sessions or missed cardio. Had DOMS after my chest-triceps session which just proves that lighter weights allow for better focus on squeezing the muscle worked rather than benching max with only focus on getting the weight up.

Pain in back/shoulder has subdued. Wouldn't risk shoulder-pressing just yet, but all other exercises are a go now.

Weight loss this week: 2.5 lbs So now I am 128.5 lbs. On target.

So where do I go from here...

Don't want to fix what's not broken, but some minor changes would be necessary to keep progress coming.

Will lower my kcal from 1700 to about 1550. Reduction in morning and lunch carbs, dextrose or maltodextrin in post-workout, nuts - out. That would stay put for a while now. Will write exact diet later on.

Training wise - adding one more morning steady state cardio. So that goes up from 2 sessions to 3.

I aim for 127 lbs on the scales next week. Hopefully these little tweaks in the program will make it happen.

Off to gym to work hams and butt! :rockon:


----------



## Avena

It's been a long day today. Especially since I'm the only survivor of the most horribly intense training session. Well, I was the only one taking part in it.

Mondays are my whole-body circuit days and because I'm now in the cutting stage of my prep I took it to the next level. Lungs were burning, body shaking, sweat dripping, muscles hurting and got stitch at the side... Awfully enjoyable!  This kind of training is easier done under supervision of somebody who enjoys watching people in pain, but it is a challenge to see how far can I push my self!

I chose pairs of exercises that I was doing back-to back three times trough. My favourites (turns one in to the jelly) were as follows:

10 pull-ups + 12 parallel bar dips x 3 with minimal rest (15-20sec) between sets.

with 9kg dumbell in each hand 12 squats + 12 walking lunges + 12 squats x 3 with minimal rest between sets

10 trx band inverted rows + 15 press-ups x 3 with minimal rest between sets

Did about 8 super-sets of this kind and was absolutely knackered as soon as I started with burpees and untill I finished with abs.

Great metabolism boosting workout thou so glad I did it! :thumb:

Closer to comp will introduce another blast of this type in the week.

Yeah, and hopefully will manage to take some progress pics tmrw!


----------



## OJay

Nice workout sounds killer! Remember my old circuit days instructing people I love watching them suffer


----------



## Avena

Happy days, rest today!

Here are pics as promised. It's about 8 days since the previous ones were taken so no no big changes just yet, but hopefully will get there.... hmm


----------



## Avena




----------



## Avena




----------



## Tassotti

Outstanding............


----------



## Avena

I am a little bit more than 11 weeks out of my competition now. Almost two weeks on prep, going strong and still managing to improve some of my lifts in the gym (did 50kg bench-press today which is my best so far). But I do feel that every next week is going to be tougher to get trough as energy levels tiny bit start to fluctuate during the day.

I thought to end this week on 127lbs, well, I am nearly there already (127.2 lbs) so maybe numbers go even lower in the next few days! Whatever I am doing is working, so that just increases the power to stick with it! :bounce:


----------



## massmansteve

You look amazing Avena!, great quad sweep, V shape b:rockon:ack, keep up the hard work


----------



## Redbeard85

your back and quads are awesome!! excellent work


----------



## Avena

Weekly update:* CHEAT ALERT!!!!!!*

11 weeks out as of today. Everything is going according to plan.

I did manage to rech my target weight for this week, lost 1.5 lbs and so am 127 lbs on scales now. Well, I actualy was there yesterday and so decided I can afford a little cheat on my diet... Don't expect here a list of artery-clogging fatman foods that could send me straight in to diabetic coma. I'm off those things. Completely. They are erased from my mind and only psychiatrist could bring back those suppressed memories.

I mean I had a protein bar. And Substituted my dinner with two thick peanut butter toasts. For, like, two days I was craving extra carbs and when I saw I'm ahead of schedule with my weight I finally gave in. And was nice. And was enough. Back to "normal" now.

So next week I'm making no changes to my exercise/diet plan. If I'm lucky it will work a treat again. If it won't I'll adjust it accordingly.

The goal is to be down to 125.5 lbs. :rockon:

Next Sunday going to Gravesend, Kent Classic UKBFF qualifier. I hope there are going to be some good bodyfitness girls to watch..!


----------



## Tassotti

Sounds like it's all going well Avena.

Where did you get the Kent Klassic tickets from?


----------



## Avena

Tassotti said:


> Sounds like it's all going well Avena.
> 
> Where did you get the Kent Klassic tickets from?


They should be available on the doors? I know one defo must buy in advance for UK finals, but this one should be ok just to turn up...


----------



## OJay

last year kent classic was all good just to turn up and buy them on the doors

sounds like my cheat all that blood pressure raising loading ends up messing up my head lol


----------



## Avena

I normaly wouldn't have all that sh** so it just doesn't make sense why would I have it now! lol

And then that heavy feeling of defeat.. Not this time!!


----------



## OJay

Couldn't agree more

If I start on it I don't want to stop and get scared I'll end up back at square 1 17stone and no muscle


----------



## Avena

Now, this week is proceeding rather strange.. There have been ups and downs on the scales which is quite scary to be honest! Nobody can be prepared for waking up one fine morning and finding themselves 2.5 lbs heavier than the day before :death: :surrender:

Luckily, what goes up, must come down!  So few days after "fat" days it all just fell off and a bit more. Overnight. So persistance and patience are the best tools at ones disposal at moments like these.

I should find the time to take some progress shots tmrw, they should give a picture (literally. lol) of what's going on.

Had a good back & biceps workout today. Good squeeze, good pump, but strength is going down somewhat on heavier lifts. Like barbell curls - I normally can manage a few reps on 30kg, but today I just couldn't get the bar up. I gathered all my strength and power, took in a deep breath, gripped the bar like I'm going to snap it, 3...2...1...and nothing! It just stayed dead somewhere an inch off my thigh... Ohhh, whatever..next year then.

Felt energetic on my run this morning, incorporated some hill sprints even, so nowhere near complete exhaustion just yet. Got some fuel in my tank left!

Now planning my next week. Some changes to be expected - writing my carb-cycling protocol and adjusting the exercise. Will post up when it's ready!


----------



## OJay

Why not add another medium or high carb day over a low day should allow for you to get some more stores in those muscles, don't want to be losing strength as could mean muscle mass is dropping


----------



## Avena

Yepp, that's a good advice! :thumbup1:

I will have low, medium and high days of carbs with calories staying approx the same on all. That should work nicely to start with.


----------



## Avena

Here's my attack plan for the next few weeks of dieting:

I'm starting with macronutrient cycling. It means I will be cycling my carb/fat intake with calories staying the same. I will add calorie cycling closer to the show. As of Monday:

*Low carb (high fat) day:* Carbs 7g (2% of kcal), Fats 63.1g (38% of kcal), Protein 214.9g (60% of kcal). Kcal total: 1480

*Medium carb (medium fat) day*: Carbs 109g (29% of kcal), Fats 47g (28% of kcal), Protein 162g (43% of kcal) Kcal total: 1520

*High carb (low fat) day:* Carbs 190.6g (52% of kcal), Fats 13.4g (8% of kcal), Protein 150g (40% of kcal) Kcal total: 1490

First week's cycle:

Mon: Medium carb

Tue: Low carb (rest day)

Wed: High carb

Thu: Med carb

Fri: Low carb

Sat: High carb

Sun: Med carb

I will see how the first week goes and will introduce(or not) another low carb day the following week.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Avena

Ok, next set of pictures. 10 weeks out and pics of previous weeks to compare:


----------



## Avena




----------



## Avena




----------



## OJay

Looking leaner, out lines of definition coming through now and shape is getting a lot better

As for the low carb days I would personally put them after a high day found this worked well when I cycled as body is replenished then two mid days eg

High

Low

Mid

Mid

Low

High

Low

If that makes sense? So overall the body seems to have the most energy levels evenly throughout the week but still depletes


----------



## Avena

OJay said:


> As for the low carb days I would personally put them after a high day found this worked well when I cycled as body is replenished then two mid days eg
> 
> High
> 
> Low
> 
> Mid
> 
> Mid
> 
> Low
> 
> High
> 
> Low
> 
> If that makes sense? So overall the body seems to have the most energy levels evenly throughout the week but still depletes


I will defo use this split as of the week I'll introduce 3 low days. Makes sense! Thanks!


----------



## OJay

Just speaking from experience but remember what works for one may not for another so just adjust as necessary  any questions lemme know


----------



## Redbeard85

Your looking great!! And OJay, thats some great advice your giving there!! Keep the awesome work up!! :thumb:


----------



## Avena

It's been a really tough few days. Still is actually. Energy levels are up and down, cravings on low carb days immense, ended up bingeing on nuts yesterday (which of course makes cramming down 2000kcal in few handfuls easy..)

Woke up this morning and just sooo didn't want to go for my run! Was looking for every excuse not to do it and agreed with my self just to stay home all day with food at hands reach and closer.:eek: :no: Then thought, ok, I'll give my motivation another 5mins to pick up if it doesn't happen then I'm defeated. So I re-read my quotes, asked my-self some questions, watched videos that inspire me and GOT MY SELF OUT FOR THAT RUN and away from food. Thanks god! But it scares me how close that one was...

I start to think carb-cycling is not for me. I know for sure I can not stick for long with no-carb diets and looks like even no-carb days are beyound my tolerance treshold. Main disatvantage of carb-cycling compared to set diet is fluctuating energy levels, which I get plenty. And I mean what's the point of going trough hell for days if I end up blowing my diet anyway?

So if it continues to be unbearable till the end of the week, i consider returning to my set diet and employ calorie cycling instead. At least I know my body doesn't mind less calories for a day if it still gets it's carbs.

Need to get my inner carb-deamons on my side!


----------



## OJay

Some things I done when on carb cycling routines and to curb hunger through meals.

Chewing gum - so many different sugarfree flavours out there everywhere can never get bored.

Flavoured teas, green tea herbal teas and black coffees always helped too.

Even splitting meals into two and having every hour instead of two hours helped sometimes


----------



## Avena

Thanx for tips!

Will stick trough this week and see how I feel then. My first time on the prep diet so just need to learn what works for me! I should at least come out of this prep leaner and, the most important thing, smarter!


----------



## OJay

The first prep is the hardest, you don't know what to expect even when people tell you over and over again. You come out stronger both physically and mentally, you get the bug and knowing you have achieved what 99.9% couldn't ever do is so rewarding. Keep going not too long to go


----------



## Avena

Just what I needed to hear to get my morning cardio done! :thumbup1:

Enough with the thought of getting some carbs in my diet today to give me the extra boost. Did some steady state cardio AND hill sprints today. Cyclists were dismounting their bikes, but I just kept running up and down!

Chest and triceps in gym later; will try to add some fat burning with supersets, rest-pauses and drop sets.


----------



## Tassotti

Keep it up Avena.

Massive respect to you. Can't be easy.

You are smashing it :thumb:


----------



## OJay

Avena just do something for me and yourself

Write me a list (if you don't like lists you aren't a real woman lol  )

Include what you thought would be hard before the diet first, the things you thought you would struggle with.

Then what you are finding now a struggle

What you have learnt so far that you never thought you could do

And finally think back a year and write down what changes you have made you weren't even contemplating last year and how far you've come

You will be surprised how much you have learnt that will help you in your entire life not just fitness


----------



## Avena

OJay said:


> Avena just do something for me and yourself
> 
> Write me a list (if you don't like lists you aren't a real woman lol  )
> 
> Include what you thought would be hard before the diet first, the things you thought you would struggle with.
> 
> Then what you are finding now a struggle
> 
> What you have learnt so far that you never thought you could do
> 
> And finally think back a year and write down what changes you have made you weren't even contemplating last year and how far you've come
> 
> You will be surprised how much you have learnt that will help you in your entire life not just fitness


Ohhh.. I DO like lists! To-do lists, not-to-do lists and, especially, shopping lists! :wub: There you go, a feminine touch to this forum :laugh:

Ok, in few words:

I thought difficult will be to reduce carbs, not to binge eat and lift heavy without braking back.

I'm bad with carb cravings only once in a while, I have never been binge eating to the extent I used to (not even close) and my back is absolutely fine! Forever struggling only with getting bigger shoulders (wish would have it as a priority sooner...)

I learnt that it is possible to train twice a day and survive - feel great actually!

Last year I was seriously contemplating to give up all my interest in sport and return to my job in the marketing. Now I am qualified Personal Trainer (yeah, I've been hiding that  ), and am emerging on my biggest challenge and learning curve yet - the competition.

So all is good, all is good, must keep going


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Hi.... I've just spotted this journal.... Its nice to see another girl on here who actually trains and has half a clue! 

You've made some great progress.... great legs and a lovely wide back :thumbup1:

Only advice I'd offer regarding your physique is work on your arms and shoulders, everything else seems to be coming along great!! If you can bring up your shoulders and arms you'll offer some serious competition on that stage!



Avena said:


> From the best in industry!!
> 
> On youtube....


I was going to say someone must be helping you with your posing as its pretty dammed spot on but then I saw that.... good going chick, and well done for sorting it out in advance. SO often people are let down by bad posing but it looks like you'll be fine in that respect :thumbup1:


----------



## OJay

Good going that is loads you have achieved and thinking of that much you've done already it's not going to be hard to get the rest this year


----------



## Avena

Zara-Leoni said:


> Hi.... I've just spotted this journal.... Its nice to see another girl on here who actually trains and has half a clue!
> 
> You've made some great progress.... great legs and a lovely wide back :thumbup1:
> 
> Only advice I'd offer regarding your physique is work on your arms and shoulders, everything else seems to be coming along great!! If you can bring up your shoulders and arms you'll offer some serious competition on that stage!
> 
> I was going to say someone must be helping you with your posing as its pretty dammed spot on but then I saw that.... good going chick, and well done for sorting it out in advance. SO often people are let down by bad posing but it looks like you'll be fine in that respect :thumbup1:


Hey, Zara, thanx for looking into my journal! 

Well spotted - my shoulders are quite stubborn to grow. I would say I spend 70% of my time training them, but they make up only 5% of my muscle-building results. Lol!

Injury, or more like strain, that I have will not help to bring them up. Few days ago I finally risked shoulder-pressing. Did 8kg unilateral presses as that allows for more control. But 8kg! Lol! I could do 16kg before! Well...slowly is the way back, will concentrate on lateral and front-rises more.

Yeah, I've seen bad posing and decided it's not going to be me! Hopefully


----------



## Avena

Penny for anyone's thoughts:

I made a dental appointment today. It falls 2 weeks before my comp. I need to have my wisdom tooth removed and it involves sedation under general anaesthetic.

I sort of agreed on date but am thinking that maybe it's not really best time to do it?! I mean I've never have been two weeks out of comp, I do not know how it feels then and could it possibly affect me more than I would like to!

Zara, I know you had your wisdom tooth removed sometime during prep (yup, been spying on your journal!). Was it like real sh**ty afterwards? Or I have a chance to survive it without missing out on training for days? :confused1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Avena said:


> Penny for anyone's thoughts:
> 
> I made a dental appointment today. It falls 2 weeks before my comp. I need to have my wisdom tooth removed and it involves sedation under general anaesthetic.
> 
> I sort of agreed on date but am thinking that maybe it's not really best time to do it?! I mean I've never have been two weeks out of comp, I do not know how it feels then and could it possibly affect me more than I would like to!
> 
> Zara, I know you had your wisdom tooth removed sometime during prep (yup, been spying on your journal!). Was it like real sh**ty afterwards? Or I have a chance to survive it without missing out on training for days? :confused1:


Yeah I had mine out and was absolutely fine.... I didn't have a general anaesthetic though, just a local one.

TBH though, so long as it goes smoothly then I can't see any reason you wouldn't be back training the next day


----------



## Avena

Those are good news then! One less thing to stress out about.

Unfortunately local anaesthetic didn't work on me - I was dribbling and getting high of all the injections I had, but still could feel the tooth! Docs were not ready for bodybuilder-in-the-making to start kicking about so they decided to knock me out. lol!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Avena said:


> Those are good news then! One less thing to stress out about.
> 
> Unfortunately local anaesthetic didn't work on me - I was dribbling and getting high of all the injections I had, but still could feel the tooth! Docs were not ready for bodybuilder-in-the-making to start kicking about so they decided to knock me out. lol!


Just be careful though... maybe cardio only the next day.... you might be a bit disorientated still


----------



## Avena

Weekly review of struggles and achievements: *9 weeks to go*

Have reached the stage where body slowly starts to put up a fight against losing more bodyfat. Scales are still moving (down to 124lbs) but it is getting more difficult to get trough the day without cravings. No-carb days are certainly contributing to struggle, but I'm winning the fight that far! Real crashdown comes at about 9pm but I just try to go to bed then.

Recently started to get trouble falling asleep so bought Nytol for nights like that. Must be brain keeping me awake with commands to go and find food! Ain't no having that!

It's been a big test for relationship this week. Sometimes I think my partner is struggling with my prep more than I am. I do feel more tired than usually, can be quite snappy and just want peace and quiet when I want it - and that's at the time when he suddenly becomes so needy for my attentions. God forbid if anybody tries to stand between me and my breakfast! :2guns:

I do know it happens with many couples when one person is dieting for competition, but it still doesn't prepare for when it happens to yourself. That truly must be the downside of the first prep - not knowing what to expect from myself and it all being even bigger surprise for those around.

We talked it trough and BF just agreed to be extra understanding for the weeks to come and not to take things personally when I want to stare in the walls for hour and answer everything with abrupt 'yes' and 'no'. There are some good days too

Training hard, 1h morning cardio 5 times a week. Going to do 6 next week. Gym 6 days a week and am not missing a day.

Will stay with carb-cycling for next week aswell, it seems to be working. By the time of the comp I would like to weigh about 113lbs so I'm left with about 11lbs to lose in 9 weeks. That far sounds manageable. So am aiming for 123 or bit less in a weeks time.

That's for an update, hope gives some insight of how it feels to be getting ready for first competition!


----------



## Andrewgenic

Wow, amazed you have acheived that in such a short period, you look amazing, good luck


----------



## Northern Lass

Avena I have just come across this journal of yours, I just want to wish you the best of luck with getting ready for your first comp.

You seem to be making fantastic progress, will be keeping my eye on this thread. :clap:


----------



## gymfit

Andrewgenic said:


> Wow, amazed you have acheived that in such a short period, you look amazing, good luck


x2 :thumb:

I couldnt do it, I turn into a monster if I even think about dieting :-(


----------



## Uriel

massive potential.

great quads, great lats....

best of!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ah... Can you pm yet? Do so if you want to chat. If you want to actual chat pm me your number, I totally remember all those feelings first time.

Stick in babe, you're doing well. It's not easy, am here if you need a chat  x


----------



## OJay

Avena said:


> Weekly review of struggles and achievements: *9 weeks to go*
> 
> Have reached the stage where body slowly starts to put up a fight against losing more bodyfat. Scales are still moving (down to 124lbs) but it is getting more difficult to get trough the day without cravings. No-carb days are certainly contributing to struggle, but I'm winning the fight that far! Real crashdown comes at about 9pm but I just try to go to bed then.
> 
> Recently started to get trouble falling asleep so bought Nytol for nights like that. Must be brain keeping me awake with commands to go and find food! Ain't no having that!
> 
> It's been a big test for relationship this week. Sometimes I think my partner is struggling with my prep more than I am. I do feel more tired than usually, can be quite snappy and just want peace and quiet when I want it - and that's at the time when he suddenly becomes so needy for my attentions. God forbid if anybody tries to stand between me and my breakfast! :2guns:
> 
> I do know it happens with many couples when one person is dieting for competition, but it still doesn't prepare for when it happens to yourself. That truly must be the downside of the first prep - not knowing what to expect from myself and it all being even bigger surprise for those around.
> 
> We talked it trough and BF just agreed to be extra understanding for the weeks to come and not to take things personally when I want to stare in the walls for hour and answer everything with abrupt 'yes' and 'no'. There are some good days too
> 
> Training hard, 1h morning cardio 5 times a week. Going to do 6 next week. Gym 6 days a week and am not missing a day.
> 
> Will stay with carb-cycling for next week aswell, it seems to be working. By the time of the comp I would like to weigh about 113lbs so I'm left with about 11lbs to lose in 9 weeks. That far sounds manageable. So am aiming for 112 or bit less in a weeks time.
> 
> That's for an update, hope gives some insight of how it feels to be getting ready for first competition!


I had the same issue now my ex on my first show (not the reason she's my ex  ) we actually moved in 6 weeks out not a fun experience until after my show but she tried her best same with me and that was all could ask for


----------



## Avena

Andrewgenic said:


> Wow, amazed you have acheived that in such a short period, you look amazing, good luck





YummyMummy said:


> Avena I have just come across this journal of yours, I just want to wish you the best of luck with getting ready for your first comp.
> 
> You seem to be making fantastic progress, will be keeping my eye on this thread. :clap:





gymfit said:


> x2 :thumb:
> 
> I couldnt do it, I turn into a monster if I even think about dieting :-(





Uriel said:


> massive potential.
> 
> great quads, great lats....
> 
> best of!


Thank you so much for providing mental fuel for my workouts! :thumb:

I run on thoughts that there are people who believe in me and so I need to see this trough!


----------



## Avena

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ah... Can you pm yet? Do so if you want to chat. If you want to actual chat pm me your number, I totally remember all those feelings first time.
> 
> Stick in babe, you're doing well. It's not easy, am here if you need a chat  x


Zar, you're the best!  Will have a look, would be good to pm at a difficult moment or to ask some question


----------



## Avena

OJay said:


> I had the same issue now my ex on my first show (not the reason she's my ex  ) we actually moved in 6 weeks out not a fun experience until after my show but she tried her best same with me and that was all could ask for


I think support forum must be made: "Help, my other half is dieting for a show!" A place to let off steam, discuss coping strategies and realise you're not left alone in the world with a muscular shadow of your partner darkening your previously ohh so wonderful nights in with a take-away and wine.

Lol:lol:


----------



## Tassotti

Keep goiing Avena

You're doing brilliantly !!!


----------



## Barker

Not usually a fan of muscly women but they are some top glutes! well done and good luck


----------



## Avena

I'm taking it easy this week, not rushing things and am giving some more nutrients to my body to be prepared for the last 8 week run towards the finish. Training hard and looks like I am getting somewhat leaner last days too, but will give it all I've got as of next week. And I do have a lot! This week I'll order my supps and will post up here how my 7+1 week cardio/diet/gym attack plan looks like. See what you all think.

But the most important thing I have is strenght. I was thinking today why my run in the morning seems so much easier after the hill sprints? It is still the same run, pace, distance and time, but for some reason it just comes easier. Because all difficulties are defined by comparison. So running up the hill numerous times actually makes me stronger; it may tire my legs out bet the mental boost it gives is incomperable! Brain makes me think all the rest is easy. Brain makes me fly trough those 40mins still left to run. It's all in the mind.

And that is why I have strenght. Because whenever it gets difficult i remember the real struggles I've had. The REAL hunger of having nothing to eat, the REAL sleeplesness of having nowhere to sleep and the REAL sticking points not because I can't but because I don't have a chance.

I don't know if I have what it takes to win, but I know I have what it takes to be the best I can. This is going to be the single most important ingredient of my competition prep!


----------



## OJay

repped purely for an inspirational post good words very strong true words there avena glad you are head strong keep going it will get you far, not just in this prep but in life itself


----------



## Avena

OJay said:


> repped purely for an inspirational post good words very strong true words there avena glad you are head strong keep going it will get you far, not just in this prep but in life itself


Hey, thanx! :thumb:

What i wrote is very strong to me and gets blood going every time I read it, so don't forget to re-post it to me if I start moaning about smth too much!


----------



## OJay

I shall make sure Ihold you to that


----------



## Avena

Ok, about time I get my map out for the following 8 weeks as I need to start on it tomorrow. Completely rested today (which is quite unusal for me), got mind set and ready for the challenge so hopefully everything goes according to the plan. These are the things that should work for me. Note words 'should' and 'me' as they are based on my phisique's responses to the earlier stages of dieting and cardio and, as this is my first prep, I can not be 100% sure that this plan will be free of errors. BUT! There is only one way to find out:

DIET (7 + 1 weeks)

GENERAL RULES:

3 meals + 3 small snacks a day

keeping carbs for breakfast and lunch, high protein, low fat diet

1400 kcal a day, kcal cycling over last weeks if necessary

tuna, white fish, chicken, whey as protein sources

veggies mainly of the green leafy type and broccoli

no carbs in the evening

small cheat once a week - peanut butter toast or smth

WEEKLY PROGRESS PLAN:

Week 8 - 1400kcal

Week 7 - 1400kcal

Week 6 - 1400kcal

Week 5 - 1400kcal

Week 4 - 1400/1300kcal

Week 3 - 1400/1200kcal

Week 2 - 1400/1200kcal

Week 1 - will write about it later on

TYPICAL DAILY DIET (1400kcal)

Snack (after morning cardio) - Ultra low carb whey

Breakfast - 50g oats + 6 egg whites + sweetener + cinnamon

Snack - 2 low fat cheese sticks

Lunch - tin of tuna in water, 150g brown rice, vinegar dressing, green salad

Snack (post workout) - Ultra low carb whey

Dinner - 200g chicken, 1cup broccoli

Macros total: fat 29g, carbs 80g, protein 188g

I made this plan based on the fact it allows me to keep carbohydrates in and I do prefer lower fat, lower kcal diets to keto. And, as fatefully my surname implies (Avena - oats from Latin) I should never cut oats from my diet! 

That's as far as diet is concerned, next ingredients to follow.


----------



## Avena

CARDIO TRAINING (7 + 1 weeks)

GENERAL RULES:

Do both, steady state and HIIT cardio

Replace morning run with cycling if it is not raining to prevent shin splints or any other aches

Do morning cardio on empty stomach

Do evening cardio post-workout

WEEKLY PROGRESS PLAN:

Week 8 - AM: 1h steady state (6 times a week), PM: 20min steady state (6 times a week)

Week 7 - AM: 1h steady(6x), PM: 20min HIIT (3x), 20min steady (3x)

Week 6 - AM: 1h steady(6x), PM: 20min HIIT (3x), 20min steady (3x)

Week 5 - AM: 1h steady(7x), PM: 20min HIIT (4x), 20min steady (3x)

Week 4 - AM: 1h steady(7x), PM: 20min HIIT (5x), 20min steady (2x)

Week 3 - AM: 1h steady(7x), PM: 30min HIIT (7x)

Week 2 - AM: 1h steady(7x), PM: 30min HIIT (7x)

Week 1 - Will write about it later on


----------



## mlouisea

Creds!! Gonna subscribe to this!


----------



## Northern Lass

Keep up the good work hun. Will be looking forward to seeing the latest progress pics


----------



## OJay

This seems a real good plan to go for can't see any reason it won't work but the body can be a bitch sometimes to respond so don't be afraid of switching a little thing to make the needed progress, I found once written down psychologically on comp diets I found it hard to switch it was like it was set in stone lol


----------



## Avena

What should I start with - good news or bad?

Hmm..let me start with the bad, then at least the story will be with the light of hope in the end.

Basically there's no competing for me this year. The reason being my health. I knew that my time of the month can be challenging but what I experienced couple of days ago is more than I can leave without medical attention. I was in and out of consciousness because of the pain at the time when I should be out there pounding the pavement. Went for a longer walk today but still absolutely shattered and there's no way my weak limbs could lift anything in the gym. Must say this has nothing to do with pre-contest regime, it's just a case of small complaints worsening over time.

God, it was a difficult decision to quit! I newer knew that denying my self the "joys" of competition diet would be harder than beasting me trough it. I just feel that whatever is wrong health-wise must be dealt with before I can step on the stage. And what happens if this repeats on the comp day? It would be even harder to loose it then. With all blood, hormone and cameraupeverywhereitgoes tests to come I doubt i could keep up with prep even if I regain lively self tomorrow.

As for good news, I'm quitting comp in November, but nowhere near I'm quitting all that started so well. Bit upsetting that Stars of Tomorrow is the last show this year so I have no choice other than wait till next spring. But, boy am I going to use my offseason well! I dieted down enough to see where any improvements should be made and that's what I am going to do.With hard work and much more knowledge than when I started my training, I should be able to come back much better in few months time. So me not dissapearing anywhere - will keep my journal updated, write about my training and will add some pics over time to see how I'm faring!


----------



## OJay

That is buttering but well thought out and no doubt the correct decision you only get one healthy body treat it correct.

You can use this dieting period as experience, you have improved loads and love the clean lifestyle, try and keep nice and lean and you won't have as far to go next year when you diet for the stage again, plus what is stopping you doing a small 4week diet to get a little more off and keep you focused throughout before real prep starts ?

You have come a long way on this road time to go take a stop in the service station, full all the tanks up and continue moving on that road to success, who know the ending point


----------



## Avena

Wise words OJay 

Do feel a little bit out of boat as my days were all about the prep and it seems like aaaages till next season.. On the other hand, it is such an advantage to have all this time on my hands to better my self. And as I said, I'm not going to waste it. I plan on staying at least in the shape I'm now in, make smart food choices as to put on some more lean mass. 4 weights days + 3 good cardio sessions a week should help to do the job. Plus I'm rising my qualifications in Personal Training at the moment, so some extra carbs will defo help to get it done quicker!

Looks like I'm back for the gym session tonight - we'll see am I any stronger or weaker after all this gun-to-my-head-to-keep-me-down rest. I feel like moulding couch potato already!


----------



## Magic Torch

Health first every time, sounds more than a runny nose! If you use your off season well you'll defo be in with a shot! The Portsmouth show (April time) is a great show and on par with the Stars in terms of standard and support, very good show to do. If I was you I would back off training legs a touch (maybe once a fortnight) untill your upper body catches up as your legs over power your top half a little. Cap off the delts and you'll be looking the bee knees!

Please keep a journal on here if you can, we dont have too many female journals and I think you have the potential to do well and it would be great for the board!

Best of luck!


----------



## Avena

Soooo... after a week of laying off and eating cake (yeah, yeah, I know.. but I was too sad to turn it down) I think it's time to be back in the gym with full focus and a plan!

Have been to the gym couple of times since backing off with my diet and already can notice the increase in strength. I'm back on curling 30kg, which I lost ability for while dieting. I'm going to log the numbers on weights I'm lifting so I can make sure I'm challenging them every week. That is my focus now- to improve strength and muscle gains should come with it, one hopes.

Tomorrow I'm in for shoulder session and this is how the plan looks like:

Barbell shoulder press	4	15,12, 8, 8

Lateral raises* 4	15,12, 8, 8	*use dumbells or cable

Arnold shoulder press	4	15,12, 8, 8

Cable face pulls* 4	15,12, 8, 8 *or bent-over lateral raises

Cable upright rows 4	15,12, 8, 8

Hanging leg-raises 4 to failure

Cable crunches* 4 12 *or AB-machine with resistance

It is quite a high volume workout, but surely my shoulders can take a beasting once a week! The most important thing that I have learnt this year about training shoulders is NOT to go too low on reps. I love pyramid training and it brings great results, but my shoulders prefer to keep in on the safe side. So nothing below 8 reps. Looks like I have recovered from that minor injury I had in my shoulder and I am not going to risk it again by taking on weights that I can barely move three times. Now I do it with lighter weight, but I am moving it slowly trough range of motion to realy feel that muscle burn. Lesson learnt. Another lesson is on importance of warm-up; apart from cardio warm-up to get the blood flowing I am now making sure to do some rotator cuff exercises before i start my shoulder routine. Makes a world of difference!

Ok, me better go to get some shut-eye or that training session tomorrow won't make me proud!


----------



## Avena

Avena said:


> Tomorrow I'm in for shoulder session and this is how the plan looks like:
> 
> Barbell shoulder press	4	15,12, 8, 8
> 
> Lateral raises* 4	15,12, 8, 8	*use dumbells or cable
> 
> Arnold shoulder press	4	15,12, 8, 8
> 
> Cable face pulls* 4	15,12, 8, 8 *or bent-over lateral raises
> 
> Cable upright rows 4	15,12, 8, 8
> 
> Hanging leg-raises 4 to failure
> 
> Cable crunches* 4 12 *or AB-machine with resistance


Ohh.. copied in from Excel my workout table and it looks a right mess. Whatevaaa...lol! Basically it's 4 sets of everything and I will repost it later with those digits that are on those round discs that go on the stick


----------



## Avena

Was a good shoulders session! I do need to work seriously on improving the weight I'm shouldering though.

Barbell shoulder press - 20kg x 15, 25kg x 12, 27.5kg x 10, 30kg x 8

Lateral raises - 7.5kg x 15, 7.5kg x 12, 7.5kg x 12, 7.5kg x 12 (the next dumbell in weight was 10kg and that was too heavy, so HAD to stick with 7.5kg...)

Arnold press - 7.5kg x 15, 10kg x 12, 12.5kg x 8, 12.5kg x 8

Cable upright rows - 15kg x 15, 17.5kg x 12, 17.5kg x 10, 20kg x 8 (double drop set)

Did my ABS as well.

It's quite strange that some people in the gym come up to me now and say that I'm looking good and there are some noticeable improvements, because I just feel heavy, puffy and smooth after easing up on diet...


----------



## Avena

There's a little question to those working out their massive arms!

Recently, when doing biceps and arms get pumped, I get vein on top of my forearms popping. And the trouble is, on the left arm it's painful! When I do curls I have to avoid any rotation of the arms as vein then sort of moves under the skin and hurts. Strange... So are those veiny bodybuilding guys in constant pain or what?! :lol:

Anybody has had something similar? :confused1:


----------



## OJay

Are you sure it is the vein giving pain? If so would get it checked urgently. If not still get it checked could be the tibia and fibia bones maybe (always get leg and arm muddled if I got them wrong way my bad) tendons giving issues, tight forearms? Strained? Tendinitis? Golfers or tennis elbow?


----------



## bennyrock

Big respect. That is some amazing gains. :thumb:


----------



## Avena

OJay said:


> Are you sure it is the vein giving pain? If so would get it checked urgently. If not still get it checked could be the tibia and fibia bones maybe (always get leg and arm muddled if I got them wrong way my bad) tendons giving issues, tight forearms? Strained? Tendinitis? Golfers or tennis elbow?


I kind of am sure it's the vein...it hurts only when it pops, pain goes away when pump goes down and only hurts on curls. Been trying to Google it and have found a few cases where trainees have experienced same thing. For some it never goes away, for some forearm training has helped. I don't want to train forearms! It just seems sooo anal! lol! I mean the sight of a girl sitting on a gym bench and with the most serious of face expressions doing forearm curls. If anybody asks I might tell it helps when knitting!


----------



## Itchy Nips

Avena said:


> I kind of am sure it's the vein...it hurts only when it pops, pain goes away when pump goes down and only hurts on curls. Been trying to Google it and have found a few cases where trainees have experienced same thing. For some it never goes away, for some forearm training has helped. I don't want to train forearms! It just seems sooo anal! lol! I mean the sight of a girl sitting on a gym bench and with the most serious of face expressions doing forearm curls. If anybody asks I might tell it helps when knitting!


I used to get horrific pains in my forearms when training biceps, i found taking glucosamine helped with the pain massively.


----------



## Avena

I'm in the gym now on day-on, day-off basis. Training each body part once a week. Following 4 week training pattern where I do

2 weeks heavy pyramid training reps 6-12,

1 week very heavy pyramid training reps 3-10,

1 week high reps, high intensity reps 15-30

Basicaly mixing things up to make the best of all approaches and prevent muscles of getting used to certain load.

My main discovery lately is the correlation between increased kcals and increased DOMS. I haven't been hurting like this for..well... can't remember! I mean EVERY session hurts! I eased off my leg training considerably (especially on quads), but the pain in my hams and glutes wouldn't let me sit down for a good few days. I did mainly plyo/bodyweight moves that I could blast out for hours while on diet and not get a single muscle twitch, but now I had cramps in my hams after just first two sets of split-squats. Will need to read up more about patterns of lactic-acid build.


----------



## Avena

paddy86 said:


> I used to get horrific pains in my forearms when training biceps, i found taking glucosamine helped with the pain massively.


I'll give it a go! I'll take a few tabs over the next days, then I train back/biceps at the end of the week. See if it works for me.


----------



## Simon01

Best of luck


----------



## Avena

Simon01 said:


> Best of luck


Hard work and then some luck to top it off would be nice!


----------



## Avena

Gosh, I killed my shoulders today! Having a cup of tea now and need to support my arm so I'm able to lift that cup to my mouth!

So I've been trying to figure out why I'm suddenly having all this delayed onset muscle soreness. Even though it is not researched properly(or I could not find the articles) there sort of is connection between diet and muscle soreness. I mean it is proven and widely believed that carbohydrates can cause inflammatory reactions in the body. DOMS is an inflammatory reaction within muscles as a result of microscopic tears during exercise. So theoretically sugar rich diet can make inflammations worse and so cause more pain post exercise. As well Lactic acid is a direct product of glycolysis (breakdown of carbohydrates) so with elevated blood glucose levels immediate pain during exercise could be made worse. I'm just trying to make some logical connections here, and if anybody got some knowledge or opinion on this, would be interesting to hear.

I will eliminate all simple sugars from my diet and reduce overall carbs and see what results I get.


----------



## HJL

Avena said:


> View attachment 62145
> View attachment 62148
> View attachment 62149


That is a great pose! Lean curves in all the right places, and not just from a "getting on stage" point of view. (trying not to dig hole lol)

Shoulders look great especialy and legs! great work, keep it up.


----------



## Avena

Sooo...my not bargained for offseason is going well. Training, resting, eating, doing some cardio.

I have laid back my leg training so much so that when i did my long distance jogg I got proper soreness in my quads the next day..Ouch! Talking about soreness looks like there is a sense to carbs-DOMS connection. I reduced sugars and training related muscle soreness has been minimised.

I have gained some weight, but not to the level where I was before training. Still decently lean so woohooo! will be less work to do on my next prep.


----------



## Avena

Have been with interest following forum posts about Jodie Marsh in bodybuilding. Was quite surprised about misconceptions and judgement people still have for this sport. And the fact that athlethic females are manly. Yeah, right! See this site http://fitnesschicks.tumblr.com/page/29 that I sometimes look through for muscly/sexy inspiration. Do not perv for too long guys thou! :tongue:


----------



## Rick89

WOW, where to start amazing progress, you have a brilliant physique, great legs and back and all round proportion is great, your holding some top quality muscle aswell.

Make sure you keep this log updated as Im sure lots including me will be interested in your journey and goals

good luck with evrything, not tht you need it lol

subbd


----------



## Avena

Couldn't compete this season because of some health problems, but I'm still the player though! Will compete in spring. Judging by what your profile says you must enjoy the link I posted :tongue:


----------



## Avena

Rick89 said:


> WOW, where to start amazing progress, you have a brilliant physique, great legs and back and all round proportion is great, your holding some top quality muscle aswell.
> 
> Make sure you keep this log updated as Im sure lots including me will be interested in your journey and goals
> 
> good luck with evrything, not tht you need it lol
> 
> subbd


Ohhh, thank you so much. Got some inspiration so off to the gym ASAP! Need to walk there today, quite a long walk that is...but it ain't hold me back lol!


----------



## Rick89

I was shocked I didnt see this sooner you look really good.


----------



## Avena

That walk to the gym was pitch black! Scary :death: Cause I'm living in the armpit of the world...But then I figured out that I'm one of the scariest people in the village so no worries!

Talking about villages... I am very soon moving to Canterbury (yay civilisation, I'm back!). If at any time there is a female reading my journal that would like to train hard - I'm on the lookout for training partner! Probs I should get a specialist thread up to find one...Hmm


----------



## Rick89

I also live in a small village, luckily im only a walk away from civilization though.

Whats your plans , you got any comps coming up you plan on doing??


----------



## Rick89

Just seen you plan on doing stars of tomorrow in November, hope training is going to plan judging on your progress you have deffo got the potential to smash it in my opinion.


----------



## Avena

Avena said:


> There's a little question to those working out their massive arms!
> 
> Recently, when doing biceps and arms get pumped, I get vein on top of my forearms popping. And the trouble is, on the left arm it's painful! When I do curls I have to avoid any rotation of the arms as vein then sort of moves under the skin and hurts. Strange... So are those veiny bodybuilding guys in constant pain or what?! :lol:
> 
> Anybody has had something similar? :confused1:


Have to tell that for now I have found a way around this problem - I am training biceps seperately from back. I used to do back first and then move to biceps. So the pump in my forearms was much bigger. Now when I train biceps arms are not so pumped and as a result do not hurt.


----------



## Andrewgenic

HJL said:


> That is a great pose! Lean curves in all the right places, and not just from a "getting on stage" point of view. (trying not to dig hole lol)
> 
> Shoulders look great especialy and legs! great work, keep it up.


100% agree with this, awesome condition, well done!


----------



## Avena

Natural. Not training even a year now, 9 months I think, so there's lots of work still to do to see where a diet, training and discipline can get me.


----------



## Andrewgenic

Avena said:


> Natural. Not training even a year now, 9 months I think, so there's lots of work still to do to see where a diet, training and discipline can get me.


Well, you're obviously doing something right, its almost inconceivable that this type of physique can be achieved naturally in such a short time, you must have been blessed with amazing genetics.


----------



## Hendrix

You have amazing asthetics, you could really go a long way. Great progress.


----------



## Avena

For the past weeks have been really working on improvements that I find necessary. And the good thing is, that already I can see the results! Especially in my upper-body mass.

This Saturday my wisdom tooth is coming out. I'm really quite worried about that - general anaesthetic and all... I hope I truly feel sh*t afterwards! Because then finally I could think thanks god I'm not on prep diet anymore!

After the dentist appointment I will have approx 3 months to build and grow so I will make a targeted plan for that and post it up! Otherwise though not too bad, my diet has not been the best I can do!


----------



## Avena

Andrewgenic said:


> Well, you're obviously doing something right, its almost inconceivable that this type of physique can be achieved naturally in such a short time, you must have been blessed with amazing genetics.





hendrix said:


> You have amazing asthetics, you could really go a long way. Great progress.


Thanks guys, spurs me on! :thumb:


----------



## Avena

DOOm... Dooom... Last hours of nice days before forceps ruin my life as I know it :death:

Expected result:


----------



## Avena

I was in a serious "off" mode for a couple of days.. The anaesthetic bit itself was quite enjoyable - made me happy and all :stuart: But unfortunately docs don't give you an extra dose to take away for later....So have been feeling like if tractor has hit my jaw sideways. :wacko:

With all that can't see why couldn't I train, so back to work! Added blood taste in my mouth will only make sesions more hardcore!!!


----------



## Uriel

n



Avena said:


> DOOm... Dooom... Last hours of nice days before forceps ruin my life as I know it :death:
> 
> Expected result:
> 
> View attachment 65843


aahhhhhhhhhhhhh glad ididnt say anything.when i saw this pic and you said foceps- I thought you were having a gynocological procedure done pmsl......it was teeth?

ouch


----------



## Avena

Uriel said:


> n
> 
> aahhhhhhhhhhhhh glad ididnt say anything.when i saw this pic and you said foceps- I thought you were having a gynocological procedure done pmsl......it was teeth?
> 
> ouch


God only knows what was done while I was floating half conscious.. but I signed just for tooth being removed!


----------



## 0000_soldier

wow, you look great how often do you practice posing? you take photos well.


----------



## Avena

Well, I actualy practice posing EVERY day! It has become a habit. I'm going past a mirror and do a quick lat-spread. I'm brushing my teeth and do a front pose to see if my delts are any better..that sort of thing. I think it will make some difference, come show time. Posing off-season helps to stay focused on the goal as well!


----------



## Avena

I don't think I will manage to come up with a structured workout/diet program. At the moment I'm just eating my bodyweight in food a day, and training whatever bodypart is not sore and has had enough rest. Works good for me and so I will keep all those structured restraints for the time when I'm dieting again.

For now I'm focusing on increasing all the big, basic barbell lifts. For 6 reps I can shoulder-press 35kg, curl 30kg, bench press 50kg, deadlift 75kg. I aim to increase these by 5-10kg over next 3 months.

For deadlifts main restrictor is grip-strenght, which needs working on and I'm not heavy squatting anymore as I'm trying to streamline my quads and heavy leg work would work right againts it...


----------



## Avena

Did a good, long run today...I LOVE autumn! It's the most pleasant time for outdoor cardio rather than summer when it's unbearably hot. Sweet smell of the ground, colourful leaves, fog and fine rain...absolutely gorgeous! 

Did find it a bit challenging thou since I'm not running every day. At the top of the hill my lungs were bursting!


----------



## OJay

Gotta love a nice run... (he says knowing I'll only get to a power walking waddle speed out of choice  )

Glad you're loving training. Comp next year?


----------



## Avena

OJay said:


> Gotta love a nice run... (he says knowing I'll only get to a power walking waddle speed out of choice  )
> 
> Glad you're loving training. Comp next year?


29th of April - South Coast Championships, that's what I'm planning! The date can't come soon enough! And with some good improvements coming along, I'm quite happy for having time off-dieting.


----------



## OJay

Hmmm that sounds promising where is it? Maybe I should compete earlier than body power as said in my journal


----------



## Avena

South coast will be held in Portsmouth. You have an important day today - see what your coach says and then you're free to decide  Will be looking out for updates on your progress!


----------



## OJay

My journal now has some pics from today may try get some videos training to get my form and weak strength ripped upon soon when gym quiet


----------



## Avena

For the first time attempted 100kg squat today. And did it for 5 reps! Have to admit, wasn't all the way down, but not too bad form either. Anyways, handled weight well so proud of that!

Was quads and shoulders today, will try to post all workout laterrrrr..


----------



## OJay

First time is the worst with the head they will get deeper as the sessions progress but well done brilliant


----------



## Avena

I started my heavy-lifting week today (I mentioned my cycle before - 2 weeks moderate reps 8-12, 1 week heavy 4-12, 1 week light 15-30, repeat).

Here's QUADS, SHOULDERS SESSION:

SQUATS: warm up bar x 16, 60kg x 12, 80kg x 8, 100kg x 5

Smth Machine SHOULDER PRESS: warm up bar x 15, 20kg x 12, 30kg x 8, 35kg x 4

FRONT SQUATS: warm up bar x 15, 30kg x 12, 40kg x 8, 40kg x 8

LATERAL RAISES Seated: 5kg x 15, 7.5kg x 10, 10kg x 8, 10kg x 7

LEG EXTENSIONS: 35kg x 15, 40kg x 12, 45kg x 8, 50kg x 5

FACE PULLS: 18kg x 15, 18kg x 12, 18kg x 12

PLATE FRONT RAISES: 10kg x 12, 10kg x 10, 10kg x 10

Done! Ever since workout feeling sick, like if my food is going to come up... Guess I gave it all tonight!


----------



## Avena

Go girls, go!! :thumb:


----------



## Rick89

Nice squatting Avena, that video is awesome!


----------



## Rick89

The girls in that vid could kick most lads a$$es in the gym, great stuff


----------



## Avena

Yeah, my inspirational video for heavy lifting week!

I'll get my workouts taped as well! It's only a matter of time as I'm moving house,gym next week.. But once it's all sorted you'll see my squats!


----------



## Rick89

Avena said:


> Yeah, my inspirational video for heavy lifting week!
> 
> I'll get my workouts taped as well! It's only a matter of time as I'm moving house,gym next week.. But once it's all sorted you'll see my squats!


Great stuff, good to see the front squats in there, awesome for quads IMO

your going to be sporting some great legs come comp day :thumb:


----------



## Enjoy1

Heyup, just wanted to say ive had a skim through your journal and wanted to say you look fantastic in your pics,... them legs.. how the hell did you get them quads??? lots and lots of hard work eh!!! anyway well done for coming so far in such a short space of time.. ive been going not quite a year but look totally different to you..keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## OJay

I was inspired and made a vid just for you in my journal lol well it's for everyone but just wanted you to feel special for a sec lol


----------



## Avena

Saw your vid - pitty I can't do back extensions with a plate, that's a sure way to nice cramps. Must love the pain! 

No Roman chairs in Kent (maybe I'm over generalising, but I've been in 6 gyms and yet to see one).


----------



## Avena

Yesterday heavy chest and triceps session. Pain today.

BENCH PRESS: warm up bar x 16, 40kg x 12, 47.5kg x 8, 52.5kg x 4

NARROW GRIP BENCH on Smith machine: 20kg x 15, 30kg x 12, 40kg x 8, 42.5kg x 4

CHEST PRESS parallel grip: 30kg x 15, 35kg x 12, 40kg x 8, 45kg x 6

TRICEPS PUSHDOWNS straight bar: 15kg x 15, 15kg x 12, 20kg x 8, 25kg x 4

CABLE KICKBACKS: 3.75kg x 15, 5kg x 12, 5kg x 8, 7.5kg x 5

PRESS-UPS slow motion: 3 x 12

Press ups were really hard to finish with, intended to do 4 sets, but couldn't.... All good :thumb:


----------



## Rick89

some very impressive weights lifted there Avena great work !!


----------



## Avena

Today's BACK workout:

DEADLIFTS: warm up 40kg x 15, 60kg x 12, 80 kg x 8, 85kg x 4

PULL-UPS wide grip assisted: minimal resistance x 15, x 12, x 7, unassisted x 4

PULLEY CABLE ROW: 35kg x 15, 40kg x 12, 47.5 kg x 8, 47.5kg x 5

LATERAL PULLDOWNS hammer strenght: each side 15kg x 15, 25kg x 12, 25kg x 8

BENT OVER DUMBELL ROWS: 14kg x 15, 16kg x 8, 18kg x 7

MY PB on deadlifts today. They knackered me from the start so the rest of the workout was a tough one. Thanks god all the big lifts are out of my way this week..just some hamstring and bicep work left for the weekend.


----------



## Redbeard85

Well done on the PB Avena! :thumb: your bloody strong! bad idea for a man to get on your wrong side, lol!


----------



## Avena

Finally there's some use for all of this working out and investment in protein shakes repaid! Next couple of days moving house so need to carry stuff up and down the stairs, put furniture together and hit things with a big hammer - bring on the strongman training!


----------



## OJay

Avena said:


> Finally there's some use for all of this working out and investment in protein shakes repaid! Next couple of days moving house so need to carry stuff up and down the stairs, put furniture together and hit things with a big hammer - bring on the strongman training!


We have a house move coming in next few weeks prob within fortnight just waiting on move date now which is frustrating coming up to Xmas not knowing where we will be but I'm not a lover of moving hate it, the family always get me to move the heavy stuff and it's the most awkward always lol. 60k db is so much easier than a 20 k bed lol


----------



## Avena

OJay said:


> We have a house move coming in next few weeks prob within fortnight just waiting on move date now which is frustrating coming up to Xmas not knowing where we will be but I'm not a lover of moving hate it, the family always get me to move the heavy stuff and it's the most awkward always lol. 60k db is so much easier than a 20 k bed lol


I bet family thinks you're a right pi*s taker - all that training, heavy deadlifting and then he can't move a bed!! 

Chalk, dust and spit, but do it! Or no Santa and presents for you...


----------



## Avena

Right...have been away for more than a week now. Making home, getting to know the town, trying to find a new gym so training has gone out of the window. Did my first session after the break and gosh how it hurts! Gym plus lifting stuff at home and my upper body died. But as it was my FIRST week long break in almost a year of training it couldn't have done me any harm


----------



## Rick89

A break is always good when youve been training hard Avena, especially with other stresses in life at the time with moving etc

Youll come back better for it IMO


----------



## Avena

You are very right Rick! I thought if I don't train for more than a 2-3 days all my hard earned girl-muscle will disappear. Nothing like it! Good break that was!

But no more - I like training too much to stay out of gym for longer! :thumb:


----------



## OJay

I just get bored having time off the gym lol  hope you good avena


----------



## Robbie

Looking great Avena. I agree about taking a week off, you will probably come back stronger


----------



## Avena

Bloody hell...there you go - another week off because I caught a cold!

Who said that time off will make me stronger? :ban: My body obviously can't cope with time off! Negged all of you!!


----------



## Robbie

Avena said:


> Bloody hell...there you go - another week off because I caught a cold!
> 
> Who said that time off will make me stronger? :ban: My body obviously can't cope with time off! Negged all of you!!


Whoops!!


----------



## Avena

Am back to training for a week or so, but the serious stuff starts now.

Christmas dinner finished, left over chocholates in the bin, half drunk bottles of Bailey's down the drain... so yes, big clean-up starts!

I have about 4 months to go till competing and I'm starting to pay much more attention to detail where diet and training is concerned.

As of this week I'm back in the gym 5 times a week (was a good back session to start with today).

I'm changing heavy pyramid training style to going all-out on reps 10-15 with rest-pauses and drop sets.

Rest periods between sets gradually decreased.

Strictly following 6 meals a day plan (3 large, 3 smaller meals)

Eating only clean foods with treat meal at the weekend.

I'm not yet counting calories or weighing my meals. Not yet regular cardio training, but the first steps towards in-season are made! :thumbup1:


----------



## Robbie

When is your next comp?


----------



## Avena

29th of April in Portsmouth.

I want to start the competition prep diet at 14 weeks out so in the middle of January the real fun begins!


----------



## Jonnyboi

You look stunning yes I'm perving over your pics lol.


----------



## Avena

Jonnyboi said:


> You look stunning yes I'm perving over your pics lol.


You're not bad looking yourself


----------



## Uriel

well best of luck - you sound serious and you've got the balls to back it up lol

i can believe you threw bailies down the fuking sink though...........i'd boot you right on the minge for that lol


----------



## Avena

Uriel said:


> well best of luck - you sound serious and you've got the balls to back it up lol
> 
> i can believe you threw bailies down the fuking sink though...........i'd boot you right on the minge for that lol


LOL! :lol:

I asked BF if the house was burning down what would be the thing he saved first, he replied Bailey's. :scared: So the fate of that juice was sealed!


----------



## Uriel

Avena said:


> LOL! :lol:
> 
> I asked BF if the house was burning down what would be the thing he saved first, he replied Bailey's. :scared: So the fate of that juice was sealed!


jeez.......thats a bit weird...............doesnt he have a porn collection? lol


----------



## Avena

Uriel said:


> jeez.......thats a bit weird...............doesnt he have a porn collection? lol


Yes I do and I am completely capable of taking care of it my self!


----------



## Uriel

Avena said:


> Yes I do and I am completely capable of taking care of it my self!


oh you naughty minx.lol

seriously avena - give it the berries next year - cant see you failling x

and tell your bf to up his game or we'll kick him out on his hole lol


----------



## Avena

I've hit a new PB on deadlifts over the festive period which now sits at 90kg x 4.

I've done well there as just 4 months ago max I was ever lifting was 45kg!

Switching over from pyramid style training to 10-14 reps with drop-sets and rest-pauses has brought on new muscle pains...My back was ouch-fully painful after I beasted it.

Everything is going swimmingly apart from advancing busy gym hate. Yesterday it was full like never before - bring on the Resolutionists!


----------



## zak1990

Best of look for Ur next comp u look great!


----------



## transformer23

Avena said:


> 29th of April in Portsmouth.
> 
> I want to start the competition prep diet at 14 weeks out so in the middle of January the real fun begins!


Good luck to you Avena, will be following. What class are you doing? A female friend of mine is doing the same show, not sure if its bikini or figure though.


----------



## Avena

transformer23 said:


> Good luck to you Avena, will be following. What class are you doing? A female friend of mine is doing the same show, not sure if its bikini or figure though.


I'm going for bodyfitness/figure.

Hey, good to hear there's other female folk taking gym seriously! And tell her to get the journal up here ASAP!


----------



## Avena

Had a good cardio workout yesterday - got the Stepmill on the max speed and couldn't switch it off. Almost resulted in death.


----------



## Tassotti

Glad you escaped alive Avena ..Phew


----------



## Avena

I hung on for dear life while trying to appear professional. I tried not to think what would happen if I would get spat off that mill upside-down - next viral youtube video maybe

Now I know if I see somebody Running on a Stepmill they're not fit, they're in trouble!


----------



## Avena

Just to add to the list of recent failures, here's my attempt at making protein bars...


----------



## Crazy-Northerner

Avena said:


> Just to add to the list of recent failures, here's my attempt at making protein bars...
> 
> View attachment 71857


wow that looks like you just took the dog for a walk.i bet it still tastes good tho. what was the ingredients? for me i just mix whey, oats, peanut butter with milk. shape them and leave them in the fridge to set.


----------



## Avena

waffle_head said:


> wow that looks like you just took the dog for a walk.i bet it still tastes good tho. what was the ingredients? for me i just mix whey, oats, peanut butter with milk. shape them and leave them in the fridge to set.


Not exactly the presentation of MasterChef...

I blended oats to make oat flour + peanut butter + milk + vanilla essence + protein shake + 1 whole egg, 1 egg white + cocoa powder + sweetener. Mix, spread evenly in the tin, in the oven for 15mins. Looks like chocolate cake in the end!

Taste good, would add bit more peanut butter next time.


----------



## Tassotti

Avena said:


> Not exactly the presentation of MasterChef...
> 
> I blended oats to make oat flour + peanut butter + milk + vanilla essence + protein shake + 1 whole egg, 1 egg white + cocoa powder + sweetener. Mix, spread evenly in the tin, in the oven for 15mins. *Looks like chocolate cake* in the end!
> 
> Taste good, would add bit more peanut butter next time.


Doesn't look like any chocolate cake I've ever had 

I tried to make protein bars once. The recipe said they tasted like snickers.

They looked like poo logs and tasted even worse


----------



## OJay

Looks a tasty bar  I never have the patience to make them lol 

How's tricks avena?


----------



## Avena

OJay said:


> How's tricks avena?


I've known on here to refer to the Urban dictionary when confronted with expressions that are not on my radar. Usually brings some surprising results, like finding out that EWEN IS GAY!

*How's tricks:*

question one usually asks hookers who "turn tricks." It means how are things? Or how is business? Usually this is said to loose women but the derogatory connotation is usually missed by most.

While approaching a hooker on the corner..


----------



## Avena

...So pi$$ off OJay! I'm working here!!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Avena

Other than that slowly starting on my diet, switching up training for higher frequency (5-6 times a week), less weight, less rest, more volume, more cardio (starting off at two good lenght sessions this week).

Impatient to get the prep going!


----------



## Avena

I am somewhat confused by UKBFF 2012 event dates. On their website all comp dates have moved... So South Coast appears to be held on 8th of may which is Tuesdsay. As opposed to 29th of April which is Sunday - date that was given before and that still is shown valid on all other sites apart from UKBFF. :confused1:

Surely must be a glitch on the site as they are a bit bad with updating it...


----------



## OJay

Avena said:


> ...So pi$$ off OJay! I'm working here!!
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Oops I better stop saying it to my employees then! Lol

So 'how are you then dear?' that better?


----------



## OJay

I'm very impatient to get the prep under way it's frustrating I wanna start now  which show? Te south coast?


----------



## Avena

I've recently noticed that I seem to have more muscle on me than most of the natty guys in my gym. And as well as that I've noticed that they just don't know how to train with real focus and intensity. Till it hurts, till failure! Most seem to choose some kind of magic rep count, rep it out and leave it there. Gods sake, if you can do more, do more! Muscle is going to grow more from 15 reps till absolute failure than 8 comfortable ones.

Then there's the guys who choose weight too heavy so usually a friend does all the lifting for them as of the rep number two. All becomes about getting the weight up rather than working the target muscle. It's like getting the cock up but then failing to do the actual THING with it.

If you have to drop the weight because it is going to squash you, drop it, take a lighter one, but work till the muscle that is supposed to feel it gives up in pain!

I know I have to make my shoulders grow so I am really targeting them. Good form, all the way controlled reps, drop sets, super sets - till I can't do no more. Last time I was hugging my shoulders in pain while trying to find a bench to rest my arms on as I couldn't hold them any more. And for all those "hardgainers" who were staring - wait till I get my hands on you and make you WORK!


----------



## Corby

Avena, I'm loving this journal, keep up the good work.


----------



## Avena

Hmm...rather strange thing is that my old lat/rotator cuff injury has returned at the time when the prep is about to start. Just like before.

It is less painful but about in the same place. I'm better this time at knowing how not to aggravate it so I can work out as normal. But I guess it's my "problem" spot in the body and it is always going to show up with increased volume and frequency of training...


----------



## Avena

What inspires me today: Gabriella Bankuti, Valerie Waugaman


----------



## OJay

That's is great inspiration to have avena 

Rotator injury, could be the weather it's got even colder now recently and same thing happened last year joints, tendons and ligaments seem to feel it in my body when that happens


----------



## fitrut

ha nice one :bounce:

when youre starting your prep diet? you mentioned somewhere you from latvia?


----------



## Avena

I'm starting my prep this Sunday. That will give me 14 weeks - plenty of time to implement small, steady changes. I think I'm starting off leaner this time and have achieved some iprovements in my upper body, but only pictures will tell - the moment of truth is coming soon!

Yepp, Latvia! Let's toast a protein shake! :beer:


----------



## Avena

OJay said:


> Rotator injury, could be the weather it's got even colder now recently and same thing happened last year joints, tendons and ligaments seem to feel it in my body when that happens


Wanna move to California with me? That should heat up the old bones :laugh:


----------



## fitrut

Avena said:


> I'm starting my prep this Sunday. That will give me 14 weeks - plenty of time to implement small, steady changes. I think I'm starting off leaner this time and have achieved some iprovements in my upper body, but only pictures will tell - the moment of truth is coming soon!
> 
> Yepp, Latvia! Let's toast a protein shake! :beer:


hello neighbour, Lithuania is here  indeed :beer:

14 weeks reasonable time, i guess should be ok

waiting for the pics :bounce:


----------



## Avena

During the run yesterday my earphones broke. Can't do cardio without my music so went to the shops today and as there was little choice bought those normal earphones that all normal people can use.



Well, I can't use them because they just ain't going to stay put!! :crying:

I can only use these ones



I wish I would have common ears as that would stop me wasting money!


----------



## fitrut

try these http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sport-Headphone-Headset-Earphone-Neckband-FM-Radio-MP3-Music-Player-SD-TF-MMC-/280784221243?pt=UK_AudioTVElectronics_PortableAudio_MP3Players&hash=item41600b343b#ht_7976wt_1064 i hate when earphones falling out when i run, ill buy these my bf got them and said pretty good  i also cant do cardio without music


----------



## Avena

Thanks, I'll have a look!


----------



## Avena

The gym is sooooo busy for the past weeks. I have to say, I thought it's cardio bunnies that are the greatest resolutionists - so I thought gyms' is going to be full of treadmill abusers, but no! It's the guys! The "as of January I'm going to get huge and ripped" type.

So my weight-training is a bit haphazard at the moment as I just have to use whatever equipment available not what I planned to...


----------



## fitrut

Avena said:


> The gym is sooooo busy for the past weeks. I have to say, I thought it's cardio bunnies that are the greatest resolutionists - so I thought gyms' is going to be full of treadmill abusers, but no! It's the guys! The "as of January I'm going to get huge and ripped" type.
> 
> So my weight-training is a bit haphazard at the moment as I just have to use whatever equipment available not what I planned to...


thats the worst thing really, when i go to The Gym group gym always the same-weight area is stuffed, which is annoying and so many people simply just messing around in groups  i used to go quite late round 12-1am at night and still somebody would be in weight area


----------



## fitrut

how is your prep going?


----------



## Avena

First weigh-in and pictures tommorow. Thinking of starting a new prep journal too, so keep your eyes open


----------



## fitrut

Avena said:


> First weigh-in and pictures tommorow. Thinking of starting a new prep journal too, so keep your eyes open


yey nice


----------



## OJay

Looking forward to seeing the progress I have 4 weeks until full

On prep starts


----------

